# Πράσινα τρένα και πράσιν' άλογα



## Costas (Nov 6, 2010)

Καταγγέλλεται Σκάνδαλο εκατομμυρίων ευρώ εις βάρος του τρένου στη γραμμή Κιάτου-Πάτρας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2010)

Και για του λόγου το αληθές...


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2010)

Βρε τους πρασινοκάπελους!


----------

